# best place in canada to buy enviro pellet stove parts at a fair price?



## stinger68 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys i found the problem with my enviro ef3 stove shutting off.Well i did a complete clean job(unneeded) anyway i fired that bad boy up and watched and noticed a slow pellet feed issue and looked back at the auger motor and it was slipping so hey i thought i would just loosen the retainer bolt and have a peek.The damn motor would not come off-so i had to take the auger out as well as 1 unit now. I still cant get it to let go so now i need a new auger motor and probably a auger as well.Man im so frustrated now so i called local shop they want $250.00(motor) $165 for auger man wow .Any better places on the net here in Canada? USA


----------



## skinanbones (Jan 31, 2012)

you can press the auger off the auger motor, it just a burr form the allen bolt that holding the two together.  You can go to the aftermarket for a auger motor, we use Rotom.  You will need a one rpm motor i beleve and should be in the $150 range


----------



## HD41 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know you are asking for a Canadian source no doubt to avoid customs delays and charges. Unless there is something different about your motor, generic motors are about half the price on Amazon ($60), I don't know any details but possibly your net cost would be less including shipping and customs if you can wait for the parts. If you have identifying numbers of the stove and motor there are several other stateside sources that offer auger motors at lower prices.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Feb 2, 2012)

hi stinger. funny you mention parts in canada. i have a enviro ef3 . the exhaust blower motor was making some noise. called around halifax/ dartmouth where i live blower was $310/$380.as much as i like to buy local i saved $90 ordering it from from the USA. enviro box it came in  even had canada on it go figure.  purchased blower here.   www.stove-parts-unlimited.com


----------



## CSHINCORPORATED (Feb 22, 2012)

1 RPM Auger Motor $59.95 before shipping!

http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/10184


----------



## smoke show (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh oh...


----------

